# Angeln in Niederlande/ Flevoland



## carphunter667 (7. September 2007)

Hallo Leute!!!

Ich fahr bal nach Flevoland und wollt da auch 2 tage angeln was baruch ich da für papiere und gibts da auch tageskarten oder sowas?

danke jens


----------



## fette beute (7. September 2007)

*AW: NAgeln in Niederlande/ Flevoland*

nageln in niederlande #d :q :q #h 



|director:LLLLLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAACCCCCCHHHHHHHHSSSSSSSSSSYYYYYYYY



nicht böse gemeint #h
herzlich willkommen hier im board,ich hoffe dir wird geholfen #h


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. September 2007)

*AW: NAgeln in Niederlande/ Flevoland*

Wo den genau, ich habe am Veluwemeer meinen 2. Wohnsitz...:q


----------



## Lachsy (7. September 2007)

*AW: NAgeln in Niederlande/ Flevoland*



			
				carphunter667 schrieb:
			
		

> NAgeln in Niederlande/ Flevoland



TATÜÜÜÜÜÜÜTATAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Niederlande/ Flevoland*

War mal so frei und hab den Verschreiber korrigiert, bevors "ausartet" 
))))


----------



## Caftain (7. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Niederlande/ Flevoland*

Schade eigentlich!!!
 Man kann doch über alles reden :vik:


Mfg c|bla:ftain


----------



## carphunter667 (7. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Niederlande/ Flevoland*

aber könnte ich jetzt mal ne antwort auf die fagen oben haben ? danke


----------



## raubfischangler99 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Niederlande/ Flevoland*

hi jens 
ich war in den helder neben unseren Campingplatz  war eine große Gracht. Ich habe jeden
Tag mit etwas  mais angefüttert und graskarpfen,mamorkarpfen und schuppenkarpfen gefangen.. Mit Brotflocke an der pose und  mit bolies an 
der selbsthakmontage.

               viele spass beim ANGELN:vik:


----------



## Markus711 (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Niederlande/ Flevoland*

Hallo Jens,

ich bin im Sommer öfters am Flevostrand (Campingplatz und Sportboothafen in der Nähe von Harderwijk).
Habe dort schon so ziemlich alles probiert. Wir haben neben dem Hafen die Netze der Fischer liegen und die holen dort regelmäßig schöne Aale und Zander raus...|bigeyes Brassen kannste da sehr gut fangen...:v
Im letzten Jahr habe ich im Hafen aus Langeweile einen Köfi an einer Hechtpose schwimmen lassen...nach 2Std hat ein 86er Hecht gebissen! War bislang mein bestes Ergebnis im Veluwemeer.

Zum Thema Scheine kann ich nur sagen dass ich da mit meinem deutschen Fischereischein angel aber auch noch nie kontrolliert wurde. Ich denke dieses Thema wird bei unseren lockeren Nachbarn nicht ganz so bürokratisch deutsch gesehen...

Petri Heil!
Markus


----------



## Dieter1952 (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Niederlande/ Flevoland*

Markus711@
Zum Thema Scheine kann ich nur sagen dass ich da mit meinem deutschen Fischereischein angel aber auch noch nie kontrolliert wurde. Ich denke dieses Thema wird bei unseren lockeren Nachbarn nicht ganz so bürokratisch deutsch gesehen...

_Oh ha....würde ich dir ganz dringend von abraten#d Unsere Holländischen Nachbarn verstehen da keinen Spaß._


----------



## Dieter1952 (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Niederlande/ Flevoland*

_Hier findest Du einiges.|wavey:_
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=97


----------



## Koghaheiner (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Niederlande/ Flevoland*



Markus711 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Scheine kann ich nur sagen dass ich da mit meinem deutschen Fischereischein angel aber auch noch nie kontrolliert wurde. Ich denke dieses Thema wird bei unseren lockeren Nachbarn nicht ganz so bürokratisch deutsch gesehen...



|bigeyes oho, der nutzt man gar nix, die lockeren Holländer sind, grad auf Ausländer ohne Schein gar nicht gut zu sprechen, von dem was Du an Strafe zahlst, kannst Du Dir den Vispass mehr als 5 Jahre  kaufen...zudem ziehen Sie auch gerne mal Material ein, hab mal gehört das dies bis zur Beschlagnahme des Fahrzeugs gehen kann...

sehe grad das Dieter1952 schneller war, recht hat er!!

Gruss

Kogha


----------

